# Combatting Steroid Bloat 101



## MrInsensitive (Dec 7, 2021)

I’m sure I’m not alone in this. I feel like it’s a constant, exhausting battle combatting bloating.
sometimes its from food, sometimes supplements, sometimes it’s gear. So many variables. 
Has their ever been a blanket remedy?
Do medicines exist that can prevent it?
Are there do’s and dont‘s with diet or combinations of supplements?

Would anyone like to discuss this with me? What’s your experience? What’s your remedy? Me, personally, I have to watch my diet and even sparingly use vape pens. Whether CBD, THC, or nicotine, they seem to bloat me quickly.

Vacuums had the biggest impact on the appearance, even stretching my stomach during the exercises will be effective for causing gas to pass shortly after.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 7, 2021)

Try the whole food diet.. no more liquid shakes lol


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 7, 2021)

You know me too well… question, does frozen fruit count as Whole Foods? I swear I’m not messing with your advice, honest question.. but yes. You know I’m gonna throw that in a shake.. lol. 
Or is it the mass/quick intake of liquid food period?


----------



## Send0 (Dec 7, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> You know me too well… question, does frozen fruit count as Whole Foods? I swear I’m not messing with your advice, honest question.. but yes. You know I’m gonna throw that in a shake.. lol.
> Or is it the mass/quick intake of liquid food period?


I would not consider anything that is broken down and expedites the digestion process as whole food.

I mean technically frozen fruit is whole food... But the way you are going to use it semi defeats the purpose.

Sit down and eat your food. I mean I'm smaller than you by a good margin, and even I get it done 😂.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 7, 2021)

With that said, certain types of carbs can make people feel bloated if they have too much. 

Some people get bloated on pasta, but feel fine with potatoes. Others get bloated with regular bread, but feel fine with rice. Everyone is different, find which foods are most comfortable for you.

Consider using legumes as a carb source instead of starchy sources. I find that they don't expand in the stomach as much as starchy carb sources.

For gas, you can try some Beano or other OTC medication.

I've never gotten bloated from supplements; no advice there. I also have never heard of anyone getting bloated from THC, so I also don't have advice here 😔


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 7, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Try the whole food diet.. no more liquid shakes lol


Solid advice.

I looked like a water buffalo an odd 12 years ago when I thought more protein shakes = Better.
Now I'm just 30g Protein from a vegan protein shake per day.
The rest is whole foods 

Also seriously helped with my Autoimmune gastritis


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2021)

It’s mostly food related . I’m sensitive to certain foods that can bloat u . You gotta keep a very strict diet very little sodium


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 7, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> It’s mostly food related . I’m sensitive to certain foods that can bloat u . You gotta keep a very strict diet very little sodium


I find that to be one of the hardest parts of planning most diets. iirc the body only needs around 200mg sodium per day for essential functions. I try to limit my sodium intake to 1000-1500mg, whilst getting 6-8g of potassium.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2021)

Most of my sodium comes from sports drinks


----------



## j2048b (Dec 8, 2021)

Take some dandy lion root for bloat, ull be good


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 8, 2021)

Send0 said:


> With that said, certain types of carbs can make people feel bloated if they have too much.
> 
> Some people get bloated on pasta, but feel fine with potatoes. Others get bloated with regular bread, but feel fine with rice. Everyone is different, find which foods are most comfortable for you.
> 
> ...


It is super weird but only cbd vapes make the part of my stomach directly behind the bottom of my rib cage, poke out. 
I hear you about the food. I'll do better. I just have to plan honestly. I don't have time to cook actual meals. But that's a cop out, I just made BBQ chicken (10lbs breasts) potatoes, and chickpea Mac n cheese. 
I love rice. It just doesn't offer a quick method that isn't TRASH. So frustrating. 
I cook every day for my kids but they don't like what I need and I usually cater to their appetite. I'll make time tho. 
This bloating stuff makes me look like I'm suffering a beer gut, or that I'm too fat or something. 
I calipered my % yesterday. I'm still 10%... so I feel like I'm not really gaining anymore either. Plateau. I was trying to add muscle without a lot of anything else. I know its slow but I genuinely feel I'm spinning my wheels now. 
And of course the answer is NEVER more drugs. Just causes bigger problems.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 8, 2021)

Also, I forget that MK677 is notorious for bloating. That's one of my supplements I never brrak from. I may play with dosing but I've always got it in my system.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 8, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Most of my sodium comes from sports drinks


Dammit. I'm a Gatorade drinking fool too. 


j2048b said:


> Take some dandy lion root for bloat, ull be good


How do I get those by themselves? I've only found them as an ingredient in supps.


----------



## Yano (Dec 8, 2021)

I had an issue with gas and bloating for a while years back every work out was nothing  but burping n farting. Doc told me I had unbalanced the bacteria in my gut and I got this colon care stuff that was basically the Acidophilus and Bifidobacteria that live in our  bellies and intestines. Followed the directions and within a few days it was better, no more explosive gas , no bloating , no more running to the can just in case i paint my drawers brown from  the inside. Not sure if this would help at all but I thought I would toss it out there.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 9, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Dammit. I'm a Gatorade drinking fool too.
> 
> How do I get those by themselves? I've only found them as an ingredient in supps.


I google dandelion root....🤣🤷‍♂️😘


----------



## CJ (Dec 9, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Dammit. I'm a Gatorade drinking fool too.
> 
> How do I get those by themselves? I've only found them as an ingredient in supps.


Same as with everything.... Amazon!!!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 9, 2021)

MK-677 is the Bloat-King...


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 9, 2021)

Bit more fiber in yer diet as well might be good for what ails ye. I supplement psyllium husk fiber. That and making sure ye get enough veg in yer diet may help.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 9, 2021)

If your bloat is gas related, research low/high fodmap food sources and analyze you current diet. 
Obviously with everything it's highly personal and not a cut and dry science. 

For example, beans and legumes are typically higher fodmap and higher gas producing but do not bloat me badly at all, where broccoli and sweet potatoes (both low fodmap foods) absolutely wreck me with bloating. 

If you're struggling with gas/bloating probably the best first step is trying to replace the high fodmap food with lower fodmap alternatives 

A quick Google search gave me this webpage with a pretty extensive list on both sides of the spectrum. 










						Foods to Eat on a Low-FODMAP Diet to Reduce IBS Symptoms
					

Learn about the low-FODMAP diet for reducing IBS symptoms, and find out what foods are considered high or low-FODMAP foods.




					www.verywellhealth.com
				





Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 17, 2021)

I listened and I dumped a lot from my diet and tried a single day of a script my brother gave me to flush water. Dudes…. I woke up with the flattest stomach ive ever had, my stratus is absolutely nasty looking. its been like a week on this new diet too. its both working equally I believe. But the water pill threw it over the edge. Icing on the cake.… I miss cake…


----------



## Send0 (Dec 17, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I listened and I dumped a lot from my diet and tried a single day of a script my brother gave me to flush water. Dudes…. I woke up with the flattest stomach ive ever had, my stratus is absolutely nasty looking. its been like a week on this new diet too. its both working equally I believe. But the water pill threw it over the edge. Icing on the cake.… I miss cake…


How did your diet change? What does it look like compared to before?


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 21, 2022)

MrInsensitive said:


> I’m sure I’m not alone in this. I feel like it’s a constant, exhausting battle combatting bloating.
> sometimes its from food, sometimes supplements, sometimes it’s gear. So many variables.
> Has their ever been a blanket remedy?
> Do medicines exist that can prevent it?
> ...


Nicotine bloats you? I'll have to be mindful of that. I've been using zyn and I've about had it with this bloated tummy thing. Every meal I look pregnant. I'm sick of it.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 21, 2022)

MrInsensitive said:


> I listened and I dumped a lot from my diet and tried a single day of a script my brother gave me to flush water. Dudes…. I woke up with the flattest stomach ive ever had, my stratus is absolutely nasty looking. its been like a week on this new diet too. its both working equally I believe. But the water pill threw it over the edge. Icing on the cake.… I miss cake…


What was the pill?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 21, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> What was the pill?


Lasix


----------



## Jonjon (Feb 21, 2022)

j2048b said:


> Take some dandy lion root for bloat, ull be good


What dose?


----------



## j2048b (Feb 22, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> What dose?


not  sure honestly, i wouldnt start at a high dose, id titerate up from a very low dosage, celery root and dandy lion root are supposed to be 2 of the best...


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 23, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> What dose?


20mg. One tiny little pill, 2x a day.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 23, 2022)

MrInsensitive said:


> 20mg. One tiny little pill, 2x a day.


is this for lasix? he was asking about dandylion root.... watch out using lasix, people die using that stuff


----------



## Undecanator (Feb 23, 2022)

So far I find just having a higher potassium:sodium ratio keeps me dry without the flatness of low carbs. I’m often surprised just how much sodium is in a lot of sugary snacks like cookies being comparable to pizza. 

Masteron helps keep water down despite higher e2.

That’s pretty much it for me


----------



## Trump (Feb 23, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Nicotine bloats you? I'll have to be mindful of that. I've been using zyn and I've about had it with this bloated tummy thing. Every meal I look pregnant. I'm sick of it.


It’s the inhaling of anything that puts air/smoke into your stomach not the actual thing your smoking


----------



## Trump (Feb 23, 2022)

j2048b said:


> Take some dandy lion root for bloat, ull be good


This will help water bloat as it’s a diuretic don’t see how it would help bloat from gas though


----------



## j2048b (Feb 23, 2022)

Trump said:


> This will help water bloat as it’s a diuretic don’t see how it would help bloat from gas though


Water bloat yes, Gas no, take some gas-x, beano, tums, acid indigestion type stuff


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 25, 2022)

j2048b said:


> is this for lasix? he was asking about dandylion root.... watch out using lasix, people die using that stuff


Wth. Dude don't drop a line like that in passing?!
What's up bro, what you know??


----------

